# Southern Variabilis Breeding Suggestions?



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a group of 5 Southern Variabilis in a 18"W X 18"W X 24"H exoterra that I purchased last May from ZooKeeperDoug. They're awesome frogs and have been healthy and active since their arrival. From my observation it appears that I have a group of 2 males and 3 females, based on the amount of calling that goes on. I hear calling frequently but haven't had any eggs. I had been using film canisters but took them out eventually because they weren't being used as far as I can tell. I spray twice daily and feed dusted fruit flies every other day. The tank is seeded with springtails that are flourishing so the frogs can hunt as they want or need to. The tank is kept between 70 & 78 with humidity. I've added a glass top that has a inch gap along the front for ventilation. Does anyone have suggestions for how I might be able to jump start some reproductive behavior? Thanks in advance for any insight you might be able to provide.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

mine lay exclusively in film cans. mine prefer black film cans over white. i'm thinking if you hear calling, you most likely have eggs. congrats


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Petri dishes under cocohuts, fill the bottom halfway with water. Also, black film cans suctioned as high as they can still get to.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

My group is breeding like rabbits. They lay both in bromeliads and in film cans.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Seal up the tank completely and see if that helps. It wont cause any problems so it can't hurt to try.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

You dusting ffs with vitamin a? Try misting more with cool-cold water, keep the humidity and temp up!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

black film cans with the openings facing the back and tilted at 45 degree angle.


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks! I haven't read anything yet about them laying on the ground, so that's interesting and something I will try. For Southerns I've only seen tips on the cans positioned higher in the tank. Thank you! 



Fantastica said:


> Petri dishes under cocohuts, fill the bottom halfway with water. Also, black film cans suctioned as high as they can still get to.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been alternating calcium and multivite. Temp is up but haven't misted with cool/cold water... just room temperature. I worry about surprising them too much with a cold spray. Haha. But will try that.



PDFanatic said:


> You dusting ffs with vitamin a? Try misting more with cool-cold water, keep the humidity and temp up!


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Tongo. I had them facing forward previously. How often do I need to check them/clean the water? Is that something I should do daily?



tongo said:


> black film cans with the openings facing the back and tilted at 45 degree angle.


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Ryan. I only have a small gap on the front. I worry about my plants getting enough ventilation is the reason I keep that. Most of the time the glass is fogged so I'm assuming that the humidity level is way up. My gauge says its near 100 most of the time.



TheCoon said:


> Seal up the tank completely and see if that helps. It wont cause any problems so it can't hurt to try.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Another suggestion that recently just worked well for a pair of Reticulata... Stop misting for a few weeks and let everything dry out a little. After you've given them a good dry period, then go back to misting a lot and maybe seal up that vent just for a week or two. That will really trigger their instincts to start breeding.

Dusting with Vitamin A will help the frogs produce more viable eggs, but that is not your issue. Also, the film cans are there to provide the frogs with laying/deposition sites, but they most likely will not be the deciding factor between whether or not the frogs will breed.


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Great advice. Thanks Ryan. I have read a bit about providing dry/wet "seasons". I'll definitely try that and see what happens. Did you alter feeding at all during that period?



TheCoon said:


> Another suggestion that recently just worked well for a pair of Reticulata... Stop misting for a few weeks and let everything dry out a little. After you've given them a good dry period, then go back to misting a lot and maybe seal up that vent just for a week or two. That will really trigger their instincts to start breeding.
> 
> Dusting with Vitamin A will help the frogs produce more viable eggs, but that is not your issue. Also, the film cans are there to provide the frogs with laying/deposition sites, but they most likely will not be the deciding factor between whether or not the frogs will breed.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Tips that you have given above are all good. So I want to do to you compliments for the tank... and best wishes for the frogs they can breeds in a little while.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

rmetke said:


> Great advice. Thanks Ryan. I have read a bit about providing dry/wet "seasons". I'll definitely try that and see what happens. Did you alter feeding at all during that period?


Feeding frequency/amount remained the same.


----------

